# Mabel's first show today - we did well!



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

It was her first show at Darwen Canine Society's Open Show in Lancaster 

She got a 1st, two 2nds and a reserve - very proud of her! I think she could've done better in the AV Terrier Open class where she got her reserve but she was shattered - we forgot she was in it and we'd packed everything away and poor Mabel was fast asleep in my dads coat when I had to quickly wake her up and run into the ring, I don't think she had a clue what was going on :lol:

But all in all it was a great day - not as many dogs as I thought, she was the only Manchester Terrier there (the terrier entries were tragic, only a handful!) but everyone we spoke to was lovely, the judge (Mr Mark James) was lovely and the venue was good! Only thing we would say that as beginners, they didn't make it very obvious which ring was which, some didn't say at all and it took us about 10 minutes to figure out where our ring was - right by the door as we walked in  but that is the only criticism! I didn't expect Mabel to do anything, so I was really really pleased to come away with 4 cards :thumbup:

Bring on LKA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

i was there today got a 1st with my boy Ace (Weynoake james bond )and 2nd with my old lady leoti (tonkory light of my life at Weynoake ) glad you had a good day if id have know you was going could have said hello


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

leoti said:


> i was there today got a 1st with my boy Ace (Weynoake james bond )and 2nd with my old lady leoti (tonkory light of my life at Weynoake ) glad you had a good day if id have know you was going could have said hello


aww as if I missed you! I don't think I saw anyone with BCs, what time were you on? We were meant to be on at 1pm (and were running late, didn't even get there until 10 to 1!) but it was that far delayed that it was well after 2pm before our judging started! We were in ring 3 - the one right by the door and the table with all the jazzy jewellery and show leads 

I didn't even know we were going to this one until Friday, my dad entered it and never told me  I did wonder when I got there if there were any PFers there, I should've posted it on here! Never mind! You're not all that far from me, so we'll probably come across each other eventually :lol: well done on your wins though! That's brilliant! We only did so well because there were so few entries - she was 1st in a class of one :lol: :lol: and 2nd in a class of 2 :lol: :lol: but it's still a 1st and 2nd


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations  Excellent results, especially for the first time out! Where are the pictures?? 

I was supposed to be doing LKA but have been ill recently so didnt bother entering. Good luck!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dober said:


> Congratulations  Excellent results, especially for the first time out! Where are the pictures??
> 
> I was supposed to be doing LKA but have been ill recently so didnt bother entering. Good luck!


aww what a shame! I don't think we are on the same day as you - we are Sunday! I'm not 100% sure if I am going yet, i'm meant to be working and we've got our works Christmas do in the evening, apparently one of my colleagues has said she'll swap a day with me so that I can be off, but even then I still don't know if i'll be able to make it back in time for the party, which I've paid for - and one of my friends who left and moved away earlier in the year is going, and I really want to see him  so missing the Christmas party is an absolute no  but it isn't until 7pm and i'm going to take my party dress and everything with me, just in case we're running late, I can get changed before we set off or something :lol:

No pictures this time, I don't think  I totally forgot to ask my dad to take some - unless he snapped a few on his phone! I will definitely take some at LKA though 

It's scary to think that this time next week she could be qualified for Crufts  but I doubt it - her ears STILL aren't right, she is a little nervous on the table (although she was perfect yesterday, thank god) and she has a few little faults - her feet are too tight, her tan markings aren't quite perfect (bum tan is too wide and her thumbprints and pencilling bleed into one another a bit) and she is very deep chested compared to a lot of manchesters, which gives her a bit of a roached look which a lot of judges don't like, so I don't think she will do anything yet but she's only a baby, plenty of time for her to fill out and settle


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> aww what a shame! I don't think we are on the same day as you - we are Sunday! I'm not 100% sure if I am going yet, i'm meant to be working and we've got our works Christmas do in the evening, apparently one of my colleagues has said she'll swap a day with me so that I can be off, but even then I still don't know if i'll be able to make it back in time for the party, which I've paid for - and one of my friends who left and moved away earlier in the year is going, and I really want to see him  so missing the Christmas party is an absolute no  but it isn't until 7pm and i'm going to take my party dress and everything with me, just in case we're running late, I can get changed before we set off or something :lol:
> 
> No pictures this time, I don't think  I totally forgot to ask my dad to take some - unless he snapped a few on his phone! I will definitely take some at LKA though
> 
> It's scary to think that this time next week she could be qualified for Crufts  but I doubt it - her ears STILL aren't right, she is a little nervous on the table (although she was perfect yesterday, thank god) and she has a few little faults - her feet are too tight, her tan markings aren't quite perfect (bum tan is too wide and her thumbprints and pencilling bleed into one another a bit) and she is very deep chested compared to a lot of manchesters, which gives her a bit of a roached look which a lot of judges don't like, so I don't think she will do anything yet but she's only a baby, plenty of time for her to fill out and settle


What do you mean her ears arnt right, are they flyaway? If so, you can use a little bit of tape (I use black electrical, doesnt pull of the hair) to tape the ear to her cheek so it lies nice and flat  If you do this for about a week they'll be fixed for good, otherwise if you just do it the morning of the show then it'll sit nice and flat for about a half hour/hour. Her feet are too tight? No such thing as too tight feet in dobes LOL

As for the tan markings bleeding, get out the shoe polish! (HAH, just kidding!)

Would love to see some pics of her stacked!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dober said:


> What do you mean her ears arnt right, are they flyaway? If so, you can use a little bit of tape (I use black electrical, doesnt pull of the hair) to tape the ear to her cheek so it lies nice and flat  If you do this for about a week they'll be fixed for good, otherwise if you just do it the morning of the show then it'll sit nice and flat for about a half hour/hour. Her feet are too tight? No such thing as too tight feet in dobes LOL
> 
> As for the tan markings bleeding, get out the shoe polish! (HAH, just kidding!)
> 
> Would love to see some pics of her stacked!


Yeah, a Manchesters ears are supposed to sit right on top of their heads - our breeder does it by massaging the ears and they've never had a problem, but we've been massaging them like mad and nothing seems to work - every now and then she'll hold them perfectly, but when she's at a show, she constantly has her ears folded back - she's not frightened or anything, she loves the environment and all the dogs and people, but she just won't hold them right. My dad is dead against taping them and I know my mum (who isn't into showing one bit!) will think it's cruel, but I think we are going to have to because no amount of massaging is doing the job!

as for her feet, they are meant to be hare-like, and hers are just a bit too tight - slightly more cat like if anything!

Will try and get some photos of her stacked - i'll see if my dad has taken any of her at ringcraft or anything, I am always handling her so I don't get to take photos, I will try and get some though


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Hehe, my other half was the same about taping Ruperts ears, but he was fine when he could see it didnt bother Rupert at all  Just get about 3cm of electrical tape and stick it onto your trousers a little so its sticky but not too sticky to pull the fur out and tape the bottom of the ear into the right position. You want to get it done asap really as once they're done teething its much more difficult to get them right. I taped Ruperts too late and got one down and the other sticks up LOL so always have to tape that one the morning of the show, luckily its not on the judges side. 

If she's holding them back at shows, its probably just down to the new environment and all the noises going on everywhere, after a couple of shows she'll probably relax and and bring them forward. Some people do teach 'Ears' so they bring their ears forward for a nice expression in the ring, you can use marker training to treat during training when you get a nice expression.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dober said:


> Hehe, my other half was the same about taping Ruperts ears, but he was fine when he could see it didnt bother Rupert at all  Just get about 3cm of electrical tape and stick it onto your trousers a little so its sticky but not too sticky to pull the fur out and tape the bottom of the ear into the right position. You want to get it done asap really as once they're done teething its much more difficult to get them right. I taped Ruperts too late and got one down and the other sticks up LOL so always have to tape that one the morning of the show, luckily its not on the judges side.
> 
> If she's holding them back at shows, its probably just down to the new environment and all the noises going on everywhere, after a couple of shows she'll probably relax and and bring them forward. Some people do teach 'Ears' so they bring their ears forward for a nice expression in the ring, you can use marker training to treat during training when you get a nice expression.


ahh yeah we've been doing the 'Ears' thing whenever she sets them right, but catching her with them sat correctly is so difficult that it's not having much of an effect - and she's not the brightest of dogs, so I don't think she has a clue what we are treating her for!

I'll talk to my dad about taping them, i'm sure we'll have some electrical tape somewhere 

I'll be a lot more relaxed about it if we can get her ears right, i'm just stressing about turning up on Sunday and pretty much being laughed out of the ring because her ears are everywhere, when all the other Manchesters seem to have completely 100% perfect ears! It's really bothering me


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> ahh yeah we've been doing the 'Ears' thing whenever she sets them right, but catching her with them sat correctly is so difficult that it's not having much of an effect - and she's not the brightest of dogs, so I don't think she has a clue what we are treating her for!
> 
> I'll talk to my dad about taping them, i'm sure we'll have some electrical tape somewhere
> 
> I'll be a lot more relaxed about it if we can get her ears right, i'm just stressing about turning up on Sunday and pretty much being laughed out of the ring because her ears are everywhere, when all the other Manchesters seem to have completely 100% perfect ears! It's really bothering me


I wouldnt worry too much about it, certainly nobody would laugh at you  Its just different dogs have different ear leather; dogs with small, light ears tend to be a lot more likely to flyaway. Most dogs ears settle down after teething, but some do not so if its important to you i'd get straight on it. I think flyaway ears are super cute and add character, but then the expression looks much nicer and sharper with correct ears, IMO of course 

Rupert with really flyaway ears:










Rupert with taped ears:










Rupert with his persistant flyaway ear (LOL)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ahh bless him! He is gorgeous whatever his ears are like  but having correct ears certainly gives them that edge!

I just did a bit of table practise with Mabel, and as she was doing so well, I decided to step back and take a few photos, theyre slightly blurry and the light isn't perfect but I was doing it on my own with one hand on the camera and one hand holding a treat, so I think they've turned out quite well actually - and her ears have sat perfectly 




























Hope they aren't too big, just uploading them then dashing off to work :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats fantastic,
Well done to you both,
I remember the very first time we got placed, and that was at our first show too! I was so so proud

you can post some piccys if ya likes


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Well done to you! It's great you got such good results in your first show! 

Good luck at the LKA! I'm glad I haven't entered Bess as she's still being an idiot in the ring (or I'm being the idiot stressing her out or something!).

Let us know how you get on, and how you found it! 

By the way - not being able to find the ring is normal I've found in Open Shows. At Saturday's I was told it's the ring up the end (there were two) and helpfully it was added 'but we might start the setters in another ring if one becomes free'.

Luckily they didn't as no one could understand a word said over the tannoy, so I just headed for the group of Irish Setters and stayed glued to them.


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

She is standing very nicely on the table. I wouldn't worry about her ears if you sit around the ring at LKA you will see most are playing with the ears. Izzy will have lovely ears the day before a show then suddenly on the day you end up with ears flying! You will find it very busy at LKA so just keep calm and let her soak up all the hustle and bustle so she finds it easier in the ring as it can be daunting for a young pup.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Just caught up with this thread - well done Mabel and Tigerneko and good luck for LKA - not long now!

Also well done to Ace and the lovely Leoti - not seen her for ages - in fact not seen you for ages Anne! Are you at LKA?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> Just caught up with this thread - well done Mabel and Tigerneko and good luck for LKA - not long now!
> 
> Also well done to Ace and the lovely Leoti - not seen her for ages - in fact not seen you for ages Anne! Are you at LKA?


no not a LKA will be around at crufts thou and will explain everything to you then xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

viz said:


> She is standing very nicely on the table. I wouldn't worry about her ears if you sit around the ring at LKA you will see most are playing with the ears. Izzy will have lovely ears the day before a show then suddenly on the day you end up with ears flying! You will find it very busy at LKA so just keep calm and let her soak up all the hustle and bustle so she finds it easier in the ring as it can be daunting for a young pup.


Thank you! The first picture is a little bit better than the second, she's a bit hunched up on the second pic, but I was really proud of her - going to do some more with her tonight! We've also been taping her ears for the last few days but it hasn't worked very well  she's just destined to have terrible ears!

I can't wait for LKA - i've been to Crufts plenty of times so i'm used to it, and i'm sure it won't quite be as busy as Crufts, but obviously it'll be scary for Mabel - she usually takes things like this in her stride though, she loves meeting people and dogs, so I think she will be fine. The Manchester Terrier folk are having a bit of a Christmas Party as well, so I think it's going to be a superb day, I am so looking forward to it 



Spellweaver said:


> Just caught up with this thread - well done Mabel and Tigerneko and good luck for LKA - not long now!


haha it's definitely not long now! I can't wait :thumbup: and thank you! It would be brilliant if we got placed but I don't think we will yet!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Best of luck!! Have fun, make sure someone is taking photos pls

If you're struggling taping them to her cheek, you could try a single piece of electrical tape from one ear, underneith the chin to the second ear. If you measure out roughly the tape, then pinch the sides together in the middle so its not going to be sticky under her chin, then stick either side on to the bottom of the top of the ear


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well done.

Mabel is gorgeous.


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

Lovely people on the Machester benches  and always a good party mood before Christmas. Although the ears are important there are plenty of other points a judge will be taking into consideration so don't worry it will all come in time - I found when Izzy was teething her ears drove me crazy but judges tend to understand that puppies are going through these phases.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

viz said:


> Lovely people on the Machester benches  and always a good party mood before Christmas. Although the ears are important there are plenty of other points a judge will be taking into consideration so don't worry it will all come in time - I found when Izzy was teething her ears drove me crazy but judges tend to understand that puppies are going through these phases.


hahaha how do you know that  do you know someone? I think I am probably making a bigger deal out of her ears than they actually are, just that our breeders dogs ears are just perfect pretty much all the time and it's stressing me out that i'm gonna get there and she'll be the only one with bad ears - I don't want anyone to stand there wondering why the hell we've brought her  and I especially don't want to disappoint the breeder, i'd feel like i've let her down if we turn up with a 'bad' looking dog  but i'm sure it won't be as much of a disaster as I was imagining it to be


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw well done, she looks cracking.

Good luck at LKA xx


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

Well I am on the Manchester benches at LKA  but I am also showing my hombred gundog puppy as well so I will be running between the halls as they had to move the rings this year even further apart and then to add to the stress levels both breeds are first in the ring! 

You won't let down the breeders - they are both lovely people who will be just chuffed to bits that you have decided to give showing a go. Over the past year we have been given lots of advice for Izzy from other Manchester folks, just take it all on board and remember whatever happens you still get to take home the best dog.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

viz said:


> Well I am on the Manchester benches at LKA  but I am also showing my hombred gundog puppy as well so I will be running between the halls as they had to move the rings this year even further apart and then to add to the stress levels both breeds are first in the ring!
> 
> You won't let down the breeders - they are both lovely people who will be just chuffed to bits that you have decided to give showing a go. Over the past year we have been given lots of advice for Izzy from other Manchester folks, just take it all on board and remember whatever happens you still get to take home the best dog.


ahh brilliant! I bet you won't see this before tomorrow but you'll have to say hi if you see me - i'll be the one in the tan coloured jeans and blue jumper, I have an odd haircut and a ring through my nose, you can't miss me lol!

Yes Mabel's breeder is fantastic - Estella of Rattustrap, you will probably know her if you know some MT people, she's lovely, it's always a treat to be able to meet up with them at shows cos they live a fair way from us, so it's the only time we will probably see them! Looking forward to it now, really should be going to sleep but i'm too excited


----------

